# Phrag. christensonianum?



## dodidoki (Dec 30, 2021)

I could not find any literature about that.Can anyone tell me few words about this entity?


----------



## Martin (Dec 30, 2021)

I guess kind of synonym to gratrixianum.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 30, 2021)

Martin said:


> I guess kind of synonym to gratrixianum.


Oh no.I mean phragmipedium(!) christensonianum!


----------



## Martin (Dec 30, 2021)

too late... Good night


----------



## paphfreak (Dec 31, 2021)

Cribb considers it amongst the dubious species and natural hybrids. Just a synonym of longifolium by others.


----------



## FrankRC (Jan 1, 2022)

This is one of the many names that are synonymous with _Phrag. Longifolium. _Is someone telling you that it is “different” and a species?


----------



## ORG (Feb 8, 2022)

This plant was described as a distinct species because it was very different to longifolium or all the different forms of longifolium. It was described in 'Die Orchidee' and you could see more about in my old and also in my new Phragmipedium-book.


----------



## hamiltons (Feb 9, 2022)

The correct name as Olaf Gruss writes, is Phragmipedium christiansenianum, and the plant is originally found in a batch/import of Phragmipediums at my old and dear friend, the very talented and skille Orchid gardener Hans Christiansen in Fredensborg/Denmark, and the plant is named after him, and the acrylic painting attached this post is one I did years ago after a plant/flower from Hans Christiansen...


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 13, 2022)

hamiltons said:


> The correct name as Olaf Gruss writes, is Phragmipedium christiansenianum, and the plant is originally found in a batch/import of Phragmipediums at my old and dear friend, the very talented and skille Orchid gardener Hans Christiansen in Fredensborg/Denmark, and the plant is named after him, and the acrylic painting attached this post is one I did years ago after a plant/flower from Hans Christiansen...


Many thanks for correction and info.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 13, 2022)

Mine.


----------

